# Stream 4K Firmware Update Version 5614 June 23, 2021



## osu1991

New update for the Stream 4K version 5614. Notes say it fixes the YoutubeTV freezing problem


----------



## pl1

osu1991 said:


> New update for the Stream 4K version 5614. Notes say it fixes the YoutubeTV freezing problem


That is LONG update.


----------



## solutionsetc

Initial testing shows no freezing on live or recorded shows.

(c:


----------



## pl1

This update has caused my home screen to have ADVERTISEMENTS on 3 of my TS4K's. They Look like this:










One of my TiVo TSK4's STILL looks like the way I want, based on these Directions:

Clean TiVo Stream 4K Home Screen

1) Go to Settings->Apps->See all apps, scroll down to select "Show system apps"
2) Find and disable "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization"
(Do This In Order)
3) Find "Android TV Home" in the same list, perform "Clear data"
4) Go back to home screen, the "TiVo Recommended" row should now be removable like other rows
5)Turn off auto update in the Play Store.

The Home screen should look like this, no ADS, no CLUTTER:









I've looked at all four TS4K's and they appear to have the same settings. SW Version V9.0-5.4.1 and all of them have com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization disabled. I can't figure it out! Not only that, sometimes Youtube (I don't have YTTV to try) still freezes.

The biggest issue is the Home Screen Ads if anyone could help me with that I would be grateful!


----------



## slick1ru2

Wait, where’s the guy on here that was saying they stopped supporting it and it wouldn’t be updated ever again?


----------



## mattyro7878

I wonder if this will fix my Disney+ error code. I choose a title and 1 minute in I get an error code and thats that. All titles. I go over to Roku and all is fine. I dont get it. Honestly I prefer ts4k.


----------



## moyekj

My TS4K has been benched for several months now due to YTTV video freezing issue. I assume this firmware update fixes that but probably brings in more home page advertising just like most other Android/Google TV platforms have received recently? My primary streamer is Nvidia Shield which still has minimal advertising on home page.


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> This update has caused my home screen to have ADVERTISEMENTS on 3 of my TS4K's. They Look like this:
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> 
> One of my TiVo TSK4's STILL looks like the way I want, based on these Directions:
> 
> Clean TiVo Stream 4K Home Screen
> 
> 1) Go to Settings->Apps->See all apps, scroll down to select "Show system apps"
> 2) Find and disable "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization"
> (Do This In Order)
> 3) Find "Android TV Home" in the same list, perform "Clear data"
> 4) Go back to home screen, the "TiVo Recommended" row should now be removable like other rows
> 5)Turn off auto update in the Play Store.
> 
> The Home screen should look like this, no ADS, no CLUTTER:
> View attachment 60780
> 
> 
> I've looked at all four TS4K's and they appear to have the same settings. SW Version V9.0-5.4.1 and all of them have com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization disabled. I can't figure it out! Not only that, sometimes Youtube (I don't have YTTV to try) still freezes.
> 
> The biggest issue is the Home Screen Ads if anyone could help me with that I would be grateful!


You do know the banner ad is the future for the Google home screen be it android tv or Google TV. You can roll it back as often as you like. A firmware update will most likely update it and you'll have to repeat the process. Then at some point they might do a major update and make the base home screen a version with tir banner ad. Then that process won't work and you'll have to do some sideloading and maybe some adb work to boot.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

moyekj said:


> My TS4K has been benched for several months now due to YTTV video freezing issue. I assume this firmware update fixes that but probably brings in more home page advertising just like most other Android/Google TV platforms have received recently? My primary streamer is Nvidia Shield which still has minimal advertising on home page.


Your nvidia shield has the banner ad now too. So not sure what minimal advertising you're referring to. In fact all the Shield whiners are out in full force on Reddit thinking they are "entitled" to an ad free experience. It's quite comical. One even predicted it will be the downfall of Google, and they'll fold like Blackberry. That was a good laugh. One week of revenue for Google equals Blackberry's best year's revenue. That ain't happening because some people don't like the banner ad.

And it is that way moving forward for all of android/google TV. Get used to it and get used to working around it if you don't want it, or find another platform. But now that everyone has discovered a way to monetize their home screen, you're probably not going to find greener grass elsewhere. Advertising fuels revenue. You can fight it, but they'll fight back.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> You do know the banner ad is the future for the Google home screen be it android tv or Google TV. You can roll it back as often as you like. A firmware update will most likely update it and you'll have to repeat the process. Then at some point they might do a major update and make the base home screen a version with tir banner ad. Then that process won't work and you'll have to do some sideloading and maybe some adb work to boot.


No, I wasn't aware it was Google doing that. Can you tell me how to roll it back?


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> No, I wasn't aware it was Google doing that. Can you tell me how to roll it back?


Thought you outlined how to roll back to how you like it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

mattyro7878 said:


> I wonder if this will fix my Disney+ error code. I choose a title and 1 minute in I get an error code and thats that. All titles. I go over to Roku and all is fine. I dont get it. Honestly I prefer ts4k.


I watch a bit of Disney. Haven't seen an error code before. Will probably watch Loki tonight.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> Thought you outlined how to roll back to how you like it.


Right, but the added Google ads came in new with this update. So, I'm wondering if you know how to get rid of them. This is where I am by disabling com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization.


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> Right, but the added Google ads came in new with this update. So, I'm wondering if you know how to get rid of them. This is where I am by disabling com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization.


If it's even after you did your rollback? If so,they updated the base version to prevent it. I'd have to look it up. You'd basically find the old version home screen, sideload it, disable the regular one and restart. There might be the need to do some adb commands. It's been awhile since I read about it.

Or you can just hit the down button. Never really understood the hate some have for it. Not like you have to stare at it for two minutes like commercials. It blends well with the rest of the screen. Once in a while it shows something I actually might want to watch. And I just instinctively go right into the app I want, which I can see the app row, or I'll scroll down to the app rows.

I am not a fan of how it seems spaced now where it centers an app specific row on the screen one at a time. Not sure why I need so much space and why I can't see three app specific rows on screen at one time.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> If it's even after you did your rollback? If so,they updated the base version to prevent it. I'd have to look it up. You'd basically find the old version home screen, sideload it, disable the regular one and restart. There might be the need to do some adb commands. It's been awhile since I read about it.
> 
> Or you can just hit the down button. Never really understood the hate some have for it. Not like you have to stare at it for two minutes like commercials. It blends well with the rest of the screen. Once in a while it shows something I actually might want to watch. And I just instinctively go right into the app I want, which I can see the app row, or I'll scroll down to the app rows.
> 
> I am not a fan of how it seems spaced now where it centers an app specific row on the screen one at a time. Not sure why I need so much space and why I can't see three app specific rows on screen at one time.


Not the end of the world, like you say. it's not that obtrusive. Just if I had a choice, I would rather it was gone.

EDIT: The Rollback I did back when I first got my TS4K's. Whenever there was an update, the most I would have to do is remove the rows. This is the first time the home screen background was anything other than black.


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> Not the end of the world, like you say. it's not that obtrusive. Just if I had a choice, I would rather it was gone.
> 
> EDIT: The Rollback I did back when I first got my TS4K's. Whenever there was an update, the most I would have to do is remove the rows. This is the first time the home screen background was anything other than black.


Guess it all depends how much work you want to do to make it go away.

Did you try just going to apps in settings and finding "android tv home" And rolling that back? Not at home so not sure if it could be different than the one you were rolling back.

And that still works. Just got home and did it. If I didn't have to deal with the beta software, I'd ditch the stream app too. When you disable the tivo launcher com, that's for the Stream app. Has nothing to do with the android home screen.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> Guess it all depends how much work you want to do to make it go away.
> 
> Did you try just going to apps in settings and finding "android tv home" And rolling that back? Not at home so not sure if it could be different than the one you were rolling back.


Yah, no option to roll back. Only Force Stop, Clear Data, or Clear Cache.
I have not tried to De-TiVo your Stream yet, so maybe I will give that a shot.


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> Yah, no option to roll back. Only Force Stop, Clear Data, or Clear Cache.
> I have not tried to De-TiVo your Stream yet, so maybe I will give that a shot.


Hmm. It worked on my beta one. And my stock one shows the same.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

Just saw I didn't have the 5614 update. Updating now. Will see if it goes away. If it does, that would mean the beta I have is based on the previous version. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> Hmm. It worked on my beta one. And my stock one shows the same.


My Update was already uninstalled long ago and it is the one update I don't let Google Play Update. It's part of the process I listed. Turn Off Auto Update, and so since I have not updated Android TV Home, it is not available to Uninstall Updates.


----------



## dbpaddler

Ah. I thought it reverted back to the new post update, and you didn't have the option to uninstall updates.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> Hmm. It worked on my beta one. And my stock one shows the same.


Here are the two things that were keeping my home screen free of ads or recommendations:


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> Ah. I thought it reverted back to the new post update, and you didn't have the option to uninstall updates.


No, something new in this firmware. If I could figure out what it is, I might be able to disable it. The few things I have tried (Via Stop Process) just reset the home screen.


----------



## dbpaddler

pl1 said:


> No, something new in this firmware. If I could figure out what it is, I might be able to disable it. The few things I have tried (Via Stop Process) just reset the home screen.


If you have the ad now, and there is no uninstall updates option, then the firmware included an updated version of the home app which would make it the base version now, and your stuck with it unless you're sideloading it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> If you have the ad now, and there is no uninstall updates option, then the firmware included an updated version of the home app which would make it the base version now, and your stuck with it unless you're sideloading it.


I just got it to get rid of the ads, by disabling Google Play Services. But, I'm not sure of the ramifications. I found this post at PiunikaWeb:


> Yep. All you got to do is head over to Settings > Apps > See All Apps > Show System Apps > Google Play Services and disable the app.
> 
> Do keep in mind though that Google Play Services is a crucial component of Android TV and disabling it may lead to some unexpected problems like sign-in errors on apps that require login to Google accounts.
> 
> Alternatively, you can also try uninstalling the latest update to the Android TV Home app by heading over to Settings > Apps > System apps > Android TV Home.


 Then I rebooted and the ads are now gone. But, I have no Google Play for updates, which I guess is OK for now.

EDIT: It lost the ability to auto sign in to Youtube.
EDIT: It lost the ability to sign in to Youtube, period!
EDIT: But, after re-enabling Google Play Services, it auto signs in to Youtube and the ads are still gone (probably until a reboot).


----------



## dbpaddler

After the update I still have no banner ad.
Definitely don't think I'd want to deal with the streamer without play services. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1

dbpaddler said:


> After the update I still have no banner ad.
> Definitely don't think I'd want to deal with the streamer without play services


I wonder why you don't have the banner ad. I have it on all four of mine. So, I re-enabled Google Play Services and the ads stay off, until who knows how long. Either an update or a reboot I'm guessing. But if that is all it takes to turn off the ads I'm good!










EDIT: After a couple of hours with Google Play Services enabled, the ads returned.


----------



## dbpaddler

Same for me. Is what it is. They don't really bother me. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-W

I've tried installing it over 6 times and it keeps failing. It fails during verification or during the Android update after it reboots.

I ended up removing my ethernet adapter and rebooting with Wifi to get it to install.


----------

